# Swissvax price rise (again!)



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

They've just announced a 20% price rise from October. I found a price list from 2008 the other week. It's scary how much it's gone up!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Well,ZYMOL sales is gonna go way up from october ..


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thats ridiculous ANOTHER 20% that's £20 onto the price of sheild! I'm out.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Was going to get some Swissvax at the end go the year when my Zymol Titanium runs out but won't be doing that now...


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Madness, I'm sure their profit margins are already high as they are selling premium products!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Adrian Convery said:


> Madness, I'm sure their profit margins are already high as they are selling premium products!


Do you know this for sure?

I can't see any company at any time (let alone when consumer spending is low) putting 20% onto its prices unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

What a joke! Good way to price yourself out of the market!:thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it's partly down to the value of the pound against the Swiss Franc, but it still is a lot of dosh. I used Swissvax for 3 years but sold it all off last Autumn because it was getting silly money. After trying various different products which in itself has been fun, I'd never pay that much money again. There's too many excellent products out there at a reasonable cost which give just as good (if not better) results.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Do you know this for sure?
> 
> I can't see any company at any time (let alone when consumer spending is low) putting 20% onto its prices unless it's absolutely necessary.


No I dont its just an opinion but I would have thought they would have, especially their higher end waxes I would have thought they would have had high profit margins to cover the R&D etc. But I could be wrong. Just my 2p.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

cleslie said:


> They've just announced a 20% price rise from October.


Can you give us a link where you found this?

EDIT:
Never mind, found it myself at http://www.swissvax.co.uk/news
It's per September 1st.


> News & Events
> *To our Customers - Swissvax Price Rise - 1 September 2011*
> Posted on: Sat 20th Aug 3:22pm
> 
> ...


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/news


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

That will put many off entering into the Swissvax range imo.


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

this was posted on face book

Swissvax UK
Regretfully, we are having to raise our prices from 1 September 2011; please see our website for more details http://www.swissvax.co.uk/news. So if you were thinking of buying, there is no better time!


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Like many have said I think they are pricing them selves out of the everyday market. I'm sure many pros and enthusiast will pay it still.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

It will become a case of people justifying the diminishing returns or not as the case may be if this goes on year on year.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

R0B said:


> It will become a case of people justifying the diminishing returns or not as the case may be if this goes on year on year.


Totally agree, the detailing Market is getting more and more competitive and this could be a big hit to SVs sales!


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Weren't the prices high enough? :doublesho

I personally wouldn't have paid even the existing prices but I'm very happy for anyone who does.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

They have a huge world wide market and this affects UK market only. Will be interesting to see what happens when the good old GBP strengthens against the Swiss Franc once again. will they drop prices back? That said, it might take a while.....


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I bought my BOS for £120 in Dec 2009 just before a price rise. With this extra 20% it will go up from the current £165 to £198!! Crazy crazy crazy.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

thats a pot of Mystery out of the question then as there is no way i will stump out a further £80 for it....like wise for Crystal Rock....wont be partaking in a purchase of that either....


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh dear Swissvax,get your samples in now then I reckon!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just stop buying. Easy.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe if everybody stops buying swissvax they might realise they are charging far too much.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

To put your prices up by 20% in today’s financial climate is akin to try to commit suicide in my opinion.

When companies are trying to reduce their costs to maintain falling profits it seems very strange that Swissvax's costs should increase by such a large percentage.

Sales are bound to fall as peoples disposable income is further reduced by the ever increasing prices of day to day essentials.

Alan W


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am both sad and annoyed by this...I have a nice collection of SwissVax Kit now...and love their products...in fact I would say I am a big fan.

I do understand the factors with the exchange rates as we are affected at my work (Xerox) by this in a major way when you have to change from Yen-Dollar-Euro-GBP this bites us big time. We do put the prices up but not to this extent.

Surely it would make more business sense to actually drop your margins and maybe make slightly less profit with the net result of (hopefully) more sales.....I mean they probably have at least 50% markup on the top products....and if you take this for example....

3M Scotch Guard from Swiss Vax = £14.00
http://www.swissvax.co.uk/product_d...ts/scotchgard_protector_for_fabricsupholstery

Same product from 3M Directly = £5.29
http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-955-sco...oft-furnishings-fabrics-upholstery-400ml.aspx

I mean thats a 38.8% increase on the standard retail price.....and you know they will be buying this stuff in bulk and getting a better break price meaning the % will probably be closer to 45% markup...FOR THE SAME PRODUCT!!

I think this is a very very silly thing they are doing as a whole....I could easily afford to buy their products but I am starting to think....why should I when they are taking the **** like this. Especially when the retail industry is doing so badly and people are struggling with money.

Come on SwissVax UK sort it out....stop being money grabbing gits and use your sense....greed will only lead to one thing....your demise!

I for one will not be purchasing any more SwissVax until they sort their act out.....


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Who needs swissvax when theres chemical guys, My opinion is after trying many SV & CG products CG are better and with SV's price rise i will no longer be buying any SV.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The lovers will still pay. 20% on top of what they have already increased by is pricing them out of favour.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> The lovers will still pay. 20% on top of what they have already increased by is pricing them out of favour.


I am a lover but I wont be paying 20% more.....Looks like Colly and Zaino will be taking the place of my SwissVax


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

and :wave: Swissvax!

(might not be many lovers left in the bed!)......


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I still fail to see why Best Of Show is worth £160. 

Won't be buying anymore Swissvax products. Back to Dodo Juice I think.:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have just been looking at Zymols Concours wax kit....bloody good value for what you get....I might just sell up all my SwissVax and jump ship to Zymol!

Shame this thread wasnt posted in the SwissVax Area.....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's a 20% increase to their trade price though, yet they are adding 20% to the RETAIL price, which isn't reflective of exchange rate?

Let's see if the prices ever come down if the value of the pound changes... bet it doesn't!

Glasur is even more of a bargain now, when compared to BOS. £200 for BOS is silly.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Its simple. Swissvax dont want to be hit with their problems in the market even though their markup must be huge so they pass it on to the consumer.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ah i rememebr paying about £130(ish i think) for a BoS starter kit about 4 years ago :lol:

thats certianly a way of putting off even more customers. how come they are no longer sponsors on here aswell?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> It's a 20% increase to their trade price though, yet they are adding 20% to the RETAIL price, which isn't reflective of exchange rate?
> 
> Let's see if the prices ever come down if the value of the pound changes... bet it doesn't!
> 
> Glasur is even more of a bargain now, when compared to BOS. £200 for BOS is silly.


Exactly Russ, BOS was £130 not so long ago, Glasur does look a bargain against best part of £200 for BOS:doublesho


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Such a shame tbh. Had actually just talked myself into Shield over Glasur. 

I don't see why I would buy anymore SV products now. 

Just for comparison when was the last time Zymol raised their prices.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> Such a shame tbh. Had actually just talked myself into Shield over Glasur.
> 
> I don't see why I would buy anymore SV products now.
> 
> Just for comparison when was the last time Zymol raised their prices.


Or give Spirit a whirl if you haven't already matey Bargain against BOS and Shield now, PB quoting 6 months on durability.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

RussZS said:


> It's a 20% increase to their trade price though, yet they are adding 20% to the RETAIL price, which isn't reflective of exchange rate?
> 
> Let's see if the prices ever come down if the value of the pound changes... bet it doesn't!
> 
> Glasur is even more of a bargain now, when compared to BOS. £200 for BOS is silly.


Hence my comments about greed and SwissVax UK taking the ****!



ianFRST said:


> ah i rememebr paying about £130(ish i think) for a BoS starter kit about 4 years ago :lol:
> 
> thats certianly a way of putting off even more customers. how come they are no longer sponsors on here aswell?


Me too... 

I only just noticed they are no longer in the Manufactures section....clearly they think they are too good for us here!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Or give Spirit a whirl if you haven't already matey Bargain against BOS and Shield now, PB quoting 6 months on durability.


I've still got a sample of it i'm yet to open! Looks like another one to try!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Think ill sell my bos and it will be at the 2010 price


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

When my current Swissvax products run out I won't be renewing them, especially when there are more and more new products coming out every month which seriously rival theirs but at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Post on their Facebook page....maybe when they realise what they are about to do and the impact its going to have...

Are their products really that much better than say Zymol??


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I have silly people few pound yes every tenner


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

My personal experiences of the Zymol and Swissvax ranges are that for me ersonally, Zymol has the edge on both durability and water behaviour on "equivalent" waxes... One of Swissvax's biggest advantages was its price advantage - but for me personally, it was on average always the bride's maid and never the bride. Now, with the price hike it holds no advantages in my eyes over Zymol and as a result I find it very hard to recommend them over Zymol. Of course, this is my personal opinion. But pricing themselves high when they don't (in my opinion) have the same erofrmance or the same image as Zymol is putting them on a hiding to nothing where only the die hard fans are likely to remain loyal.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> My personal experiences of the Zymol and Swissvax ranges are that for me ersonally, Zymol has the edge on both durability and water behaviour on "equivalent" waxes... One of Swissvax's biggest advantages was its price advantage - but for me personally, it was on average always the bride's maid and never the bride. Now, with the price hike it holds no advantages in my eyes over Zymol and as a result I find it very hard to recommend them over Zymol. Of course, this is my personal opinion. But pricing themselves high when they don't (in my opinion) have the same erofrmance or the same image as Zymol is putting them on a hiding to nothing where only the die hard fans are likely to remain loyal.


Thanks Dave..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

'Lest we forget when looking at the wax prices... The Swissvax pots are smaller than Zymol in terms of volume.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The biggest bargain has to be 'Car Bath' (Shampoo) which will now be £108 for 1L :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

It is all relative. The are a large company with lots of advertising/branding etc etc. this all costs money unfortunately. With smaller companies its easier to keep prices lower or be more competitive. when you deal across several continents then this is a risk especially as certain countries currencies take a fall in value.. Unfortunate but they have a fixed level of costs they have to meet and its a business at the end of the day.

some products do have quite a large margin and they possibly could have swallowed up some of the costs with profit. the line to look at is the company profit margin rather than unit cost that will tell you how healthy they are. I agree though it is a sign of a financial necessity that they do this at this moment in time rather than its time to change the fleet of supercars.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> It is all relative. The are a large company with lots of advertising/branding etc etc. this all costs money unfortunately. With smaller companies its easier to keep prices lower or be more competitive. when you deal across several continents then this is a risk especially as certain countries currencies take a fall in value.. Unfortunate but they have a fixed level of costs they have to meet and its a business at the end of the day.
> 
> some products do have quite a large margin and they possibly could have swallowed up some of the costs with profit. the line to look at is the company profit margin rather than unit cost that will tell you how healthy they are. I agree though it is a sign of a financial necessity that they do this at this moment in time rather than its time to change the fleet of supercars.


Agree Ronnie but surely all of the above applys to Zymol who have not increased their prices for some time?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> It is all relative. The are a large company with lots of advertising/branding etc etc. this all costs money unfortunately. With smaller companies its easier to keep prices lower or be more competitive. when you deal across several continents then this is a risk especially as certain countries currencies take a fall in value.. Unfortunate but they have a fixed level of costs they have to meet and its a business at the end of the day.
> 
> some products do have quite a large margin and they possibly could have swallowed up some of the costs with profit. the line to look at is the company profit margin rather than unit cost that will tell you how healthy they are. I agree though it is a sign of a financial necessity that they do this at this moment in time rather than its time to change the fleet of supercars.


I agree with you to a point Ronnie but it is possible to absorb these costs....their internal buying price is likely to be at a guess 50-60% off RRP ok there is a floor price on the goods but this will be probably about 30% over the internal cost transfer price..

There are plenty of ways to deal with exchange rates, we have to do it on a daily basis as I said in my first post in this thread.....what they are doing is simply arrogance.

You cannot in this day and age simply trade on a name, it was what was almost the demise of Xerox years ago...arrogance will lead you to fail and sadly SwissVax seem to be going down that road....and unlike Xerox I very much doubt they have the finances to be able to dig themselves out of the ****!

Isnt SV UK part or wholly owned by GMUND Cars...a Porsche specalist?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have just been looking at Zymols Concours wax kit....bloody good value for what you get....I might just sell up all my SwissVax and jump ship to Zymol!
> 
> Shame this thread wasnt posted in the SwissVax Area.....


Ok, so they've put up their prices, but why cut off your nose to spite your face?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Never tried Swisssvax, looks like i never will lol.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

stargazer said:


> Ok, so they've put up their prices, but why cut off your nose to spite your face?


I was messing.....I will use up my SV collection of stuff then not replace it.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

May I just say that there's a lot of comments being made about swissvax prices. What about Zymol? They're just as if not more expensive. Especially the high-end waxes? Just seems like a bit of a witch hut IMO

Disclaimer I'm in no way affiliated to Swissvax


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, I wont use zymol or any other over priced product & never will  :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Ok, I wont use zymol or any other over priced product & never will  :thumb:


Fair enough


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

stargazer said:


> May I just say that there's a lot of comments being made about swissvax prices. What about Zymol? They're just as if not more expensive. Especially the high-end waxes? Just seems like a bit of a witch hut IMO
> 
> Disclaimer I'm in no way affiliated to Swissvax


Yes point maybe but the Zymol waxes are now cheaper than SV....and Zymol haven't put their prices up for a good while, where SV have done it a few times in the past years.....

Oh and for the record I am a MASSIVE fan of SV....well that should read "WAS"


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm sure that sv has taken into consideration the pro and cons of a price hike before going public, all this will do is give the ball back to zymol lol and lol again.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> It is all relative. The are a large company with lots of advertising/branding etc etc. this all costs money unfortunately. With smaller companies its easier to keep prices lower or be more competitive. when you deal across several continents then this is a risk especially as certain countries currencies take a fall in value.. Unfortunate but they have a fixed level of costs they have to meet and its a business at the end of the day.
> 
> some products do have quite a large margin and they possibly could have swallowed up some of the costs with profit. the line to look at is the company profit margin rather than unit cost that will tell you how healthy they are. I agree though it is a sign of a financial necessity that they do this at this moment in time rather than its time to change the fleet of supercars.


i'd have thought it was the other way around. larger companies can make bigger profit margins than smaller companies, in general. the more products you sell, the costs of R&D etc get split into a larger number of products, thus the price comes down. the same goes for buying materials in large quantities etc.

having said that though, these products aren't sold in large quantities so may be talking out of my a*se in this instance :lol:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

I got BOS at £120 a pot when the VAT was down. I thought £160 was bad.

I certainly wouldnt buy BOS at over £120 again. I dont think its even worth £120.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ClioToby said:


> I got BOS at £120 a pot when the VAT was down. I thought £160 was bad.
> 
> I certainly wouldnt buy BOS at over £120 again. *I dont think its even worth £120.*


*
*
Me too I got BOS at £120 , I don't think its even worth £120


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry but anything over £30 & your getting raped in the A**S with a broken beer bottle by a man in a rubber batman costume simple as that, all smacks of the designer label thing to me. And before anyone says it, I buy BMW's because i like the styling & the whole package, if i were a millionare I would buy BMW's, i dont give a monkeys for badges.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Well that's me out. Was saving my hard earned for a nice few pots, but the rises will be in place by the time I've got the money together. 

I'll be able to get more products from other manufacturers for the same money a couple of them would have cost me from SV. Shame, as I was looking forward to a pot of BOS


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Sorry but anything over £30 & your getting raped in the A**S with a broken beer bottle by a man in a rubber batman costume simple as that, all smacks of the designer label thing to me. And before anyone says it, I buy BMW's because i like the styling & the whole package, if i were a millionare I would buy BMW's, i dont give a monkeys for badges.


Come on, you'll have to do better than that. I'm not sold sorry.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Sorry but anything over £30 & your getting raped in the A**S with a broken beer bottle by a man in a rubber batman costume simple as that, all smacks of the designer label thing to me. And before anyone says it, I buy BMW's because i like the styling & the whole package, if i were a millionare I would buy BMW's, i dont give a monkeys for badges.


Whilst in general, I do agree that there is only so much extra 'benefit' you will get for your money, there is always that desire to try new products, and see if you get on with them.

I'm quite happy with my waxes from other manufacturers, but would have liked to add a pot of BOS to my collection, just because. It's like my love affair with guitars. I could have gotten some cheap copies, but chose to buy MIA Gibsons and Fenders. I wanted 'the best'. Same as people have with detailing products.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

stargazer said:


> Come on, you'll have to do better than that. I'm not sold sorry.


Ok what if the guy wears a Spiderman suite?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Ok what if the guy wears a Spiderman suite?


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

stargazer said:


> :lol: :thumb:


Ahh, we have an accord


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Ahh, we have an accord


Indeed


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

TBH I dont think this price rise will be the end of SV in the UK. If you can afford it and you like the products you arent just going to stop buying them. This country is branded if you like one brand you will stay true to them no matter what, why?! because you like the products! 

If you were purchasing alot of SV products all the time i could see why this price rise would be harsh but taking into consideration that a little SV product goes along way you buy it once and prob can have a year or so between replacing. 

Im still planning on getting Shield (maybe when Robert reads this, it may jog his forgetful memory... yes im still waiting!)


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Sorry but anything over £30 & your getting raped in the A**S with a broken beer bottle by a man in a rubber batman costume simple as that, all smacks of the designer label thing to me. And before anyone says it, I buy BMW's because i like the styling & the whole package, if i were a millionare I would buy BMW's, i dont give a monkeys for badges.


Very o.t.t that comment dude. 
Although some waxes are excessively overpriced, the £30 max and anything over etc etc' is just plain completely writing off all more expensive waxes with zero good reason. 
Take this for example. Naviwax Dark and Light is £35 for a 250g tin. It lasts around 2 months per application. Beading and depth of shine is, as the majority of Naviwax users I'm sure will agree, some of the best around.
However, the Naviwax Ultimate is £50 for a 250g. Is it worth the extra £15 over the standard wax? Hell yes.

It lasts much longer than a 'standard' tin, and gives an even deeper shine. But view it in this way. 
These waxes last between 2 and 5 months on one single application, and you need hardly any product. 
So one 250g tin will literally last you over 3 years! 
So, how is it that '_any wax over £30 is [insert above quote here]_'??

You have 3 years worth of wax there, _for £35 - £50_. Sounds like a total bargain more like. 
There's a whole heap of 'expensive' waxes I could list that will do the same job, even if they are more expensive at the point of purchase they simply are not, when you consider the cost over x amount of months.

Btw, what's the label got to do with it? Unless you carry your wax around attached around your neck, or on your belt, which would frankly be weird, it'll probably usually be found on a shelf in a shed, garage or outhouse. How's that 'designer'?

Here's another example. 
Say you pay £100 for a 200g - 250g tin of wax. It's expensive right? Well, actually, no. 
Even if you waxed your car once a month for 2 years (24 applications - easily gotten out a full tin of wax is you're frugal), that's only *£4.16 per month*.
That's less than one McDonalds meal, or a couple of cups of coffee at Starbucks or Costa.
Tbh, even a £200 wax would still be cheap over that time.

Point made. 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Chris CPT said:


> Very o.t.t that comment dude.
> Although some waxes are excessively overpriced, the .£30 max and anything over etc etc' is just plain completely writing off all more expensive waxes with zero good reason.
> Take this for example. Naviwax Dark and Light is £35 for a 250g tin. It lasts around 2 months per application. Beading and depth of shine is, as the majority of users I'm sure will agree, some of the best around.
> However, the Naviwax Ultimate is £50 for a 250g. Is it worth the extra £15 over the standard wax? Hell yes.
> ...


And you say my post was ott lol, wasn't meant to be too serous mate, but well done. You deserve a Coffee after that :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

nick.s said:


> Whilst in general, I do agree that there is only so much extra 'benefit' you will get for your money, there is always that desire to try new products, and see if you get on with them.
> 
> I'm quite happy with my waxes from other manufacturers, but would have liked to add a pot of BOS to my collection, just because. It's like my love affair with guitars. I could have gotten some cheap copies, but chose to buy MIA Gibsons and Fenders. I wanted 'the best'. Same as people have with detailing products.


I have to agree. I bought a sample of BOS of here the other day and used it this morning and after was thinking of buying a tub when I finish the sample (could be a while though going by today's usage) but at £200 it is 3 times the price of Dodo Supernatural. But is it really 3 times better, I really really don't think so. Personally I'd put it maybe 5%-10% better on looks but other qualities are yet to be judged.

I like new things and I like quality products. I recently bought a new motorbike lid and while I could have spent £99 on a 5 star lid a spent £550 on a 5 star lid (a Shark Race R Pro Randy Du Puniet replica, the first in the UK). But this price hike just smacks of profiteering to me and I'm sure their sales will indicate that. Once my BOS is done I'll be going back to Dodo who make quality products at affordable prices.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

A new 'average' car can typically depreciate by £300 plus a month. Council tax £200+ a month. Value - sod all. Buy what wax you like it's all cheap in comparison. Simples! 
But separate point, Swissvax is no longer on I might try list.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> And you say my post was ott lol, wasn't meant to be too serous mate, but well done. You deserve a Coffee after that :thumb:


Well okay, couldn't tell whether it was serious or not. Still, my point needed to be made in case anyone else was thinking of putting a similar comment, but in a serious manner for real lol. :lol:

Ta. I'm off to Costa tomorrow. "2 coffees and a 2 cakes please". "That'll be £10 please", "Oy, that's 2 applications of wax there" :buffer: :lol:

Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Chris CPT said:


> Well okay, couldn't tell whether it was serious or not. Still, my point needed to be made in case anyone else was thinking of putting a similar comment, but in a serious manner for real lol. :lol:
> 
> Ta. I'm off to Costa tomorrow. "2 coffees and a 2 cakes please". "That'll be £10 please", "Oy, that's 2 applications of wax there" :lol:
> 
> ...


Costa!!! your being rapped..again :lol::lol::lol:

Enjoy ya coffee Chris :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris CPT said:


> Very o.t.t that comment dude.
> Although some waxes are excessively overpriced, the £30 max and anything over etc etc' is just plain completely writing off all more expensive waxes with zero good reason.
> Take this for example. Naviwax Dark and Light is £35 for a 250g tin. It lasts around 2 months per application. Beading and depth of shine is, as the majority of Naviwax users I'm sure will agree, some of the best around.
> However, the Naviwax Ultimate is £50 for a 250g. Is it worth the extra £15 over the standard wax? Hell yes.
> ...


Have you thought of getting a job at NASA?

With maths like that you'll have no problem getting a man on Mars


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

We all like to try different products and the LSP's are generally the favourites. When under the Swissvax spell for a few years I found that even when tempted by excellent reviews on something costing £40 for example, I couldn't bring myself to try it as it meant wasting a £125 wax. As we all know once we have a new favourite, the previous favourites get dusty at the back of the garage shelf. After selling most of it off off last October as the prices rises were annoying me, I've tried various things from Gtecthiq C2 to BH Finis all have been superb. Then there's Wolf's BW, Zaino Z2 and Menz Power lock to try for and it doesn't matter as they're only £20 a go. It's a shame as I did have a soft spot for Swissvax but there are plenty of things to make my car shiny for less than £100 and only a few years ago that would have included BOS!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i stopped buying SV stuff start of the year and tbh am no worse off for it i have a few pieces left over but tbh there is better. i have nothing against SV but the prices have put me off a wee bit the only thing i purchase now is the applicators for wax but tbh that might go soon as well.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I do use a few SV products but its simple it would not be cost effective for me now to use them at all over 40% price hike in a year is a joke by any company in my eyes so they have lost my business as well zymol bigger pots for less money no brainer only thing i will buy again until i find something better with be sv seal feed.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

CliveP said:


> A new 'average' car can typically depreciate by £300 plus a month. Council tax £200+ a month. Value - sod all. Buy what wax you like it's all cheap in comparison. Simples!
> .
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


some sanity at last, you like it,you buy it.

I will still replace my boss when its gone, my vintage I might not. :devil: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

Mr Face said:


> some sanity at last, you like it,you buy it.
> 
> I will still replace my boss when its gone, my vintage I might not. :devil: :lol:


Give me a shout when you do i'll have plenty by the sound of it lol 

Anthony


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

This is the same as everything its consumer driven. My first car cost £35 and 5 cigarettes (very long story bought it off a drink driver as he was being arrested by police) and a good Ferrari is £100k both do EXACTLY the same job granted mine was an Opel Kadette and had 4 doors so in theory is better than most Ferraris as i can carry 3 passingers therefore more practical was easier to run and was no real risk. but would anyone want one or aspire to own my car nope but the Ferrari yes its a funny feeling to own a botique wax is it any better probably not. some of their products are very good others are terrible it will have to be eitther a stoke of genius/despiration/blind ignorance to do this I theink its the devaluing of their home currency that has forces it. Personally I would hate to see it go under but the market is now full of very good lower value but equally if not better quality products so only time will tell if its going to work out.


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess it's all a matter of perspective; some like easy on easy off, some prefer durability, others prefer look glossiness you name it. 
But at the end of the day it's a matter of personal preference. I reckon the spreading the cost over x number of years make sense but how many of us stick to one product so long. The longest time I have stuck to a wax is 2 years and still have loads left in the tin and once in a while go back. It's not an expensive wax when compared to Sv but it's just that I enjoy the outcome when it's buffed off. 
So people who like Sv for one reason or another bar the previous price will still stick to it whereas most people in my view will just move to greener pastures populated by wolves probably


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

It will be interesting to see what the resellers do. Will they sell through existing stock at existing prices or take the opportunity to ramp up their sell price by 20% thus increasing their profits off the back of this announcement?

The issue with the price is the Swiss Franc has strengthened by about 50% against the GBP (or rather the GBP has weakened) over the last few years which makes their products expensive to export to this country. Whilst they have increased prices over this period of time I suspect it hasn't been by the same amount. This isn't a global Swissvax issue but one that affects our market in isolation. The likes of Zymol haven't got the same financial pressures since they aren't based in Switzerland and this will be why they haven't increased their prices. 

That said this will affect their market share to some extent, although not as much as you may think. I suspect their loyal customer base will stick with them and it will be the more casual/amateur/low end detailers that drop out for a while. 

Being Swissvax Authorised is a great marketing tool for professional detailers. And since they are the core market for Swissvax and will continue to buy the UK profits for Swissvax will probably balance out and maybe even improve slightly. The people with the vehicles that make up the premium detailing market still have the cash to pay for the product at the end of the day and they will continue paying.

The only Swissvax product I have used so far is Pneu and it is brilliant. I will buy more when it runs out even with a 20% price increase. I probably won't be investing in any of their waxes though, that said, I probably wouldn't have done so before the price increase.....


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Superspec - I thought PB were the only reseller


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

BespokeCarCare said:


> I do use a few SV products but its simple it would not be cost effective for me now to use them at all over 40% price hike in a year is a joke by any company in my eyes so they have lost my business as well zymol bigger pots for less money no brainer only thing i will buy again until i find something better with be sv seal feed.


Exactly....I am sorry people keep going on about the Swiss Franc exchange rates. whilst this is a factor...it doesn't make that much difference....SwissVax UK will buy from SwissVax CH at a vastly discounted price to the retail price (as I have estimated in a previous post).

As Bespoke have said 40% price increase in a year is a joke.....pure greed and stubbornness to look at things, all they want to do is keep the profit percentages the same which is pure greed and in this market is daft.

As I also said there is so much competition out there that you cant just rely on the brand name any-more....

I could easily afford the products at the increased prices but I will not buy them out of principal...these price hikes are stupid and as others have said it will affect sales of the products for sure.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I think that you have to look at the whole picture SV are a company who are in business to make money just like BP or Shell.

I am sure that they have done the math and would have thought and evaluated the decision to increse price and if that involves loosing some of the UK market perhaps they as a company are happy for this safe in the knowlodge that they will still be making a good margin on their goods.

In all industries there are differences in price walk into Asda and then into Waitrose on the shef same producs but different prices.

I am a driving instructor and I charge well above average price infact I am one of the most expensive in my area, people will still pay what I ask. Sure I get some people say £28ph thats crazy when mr ABC is only charging £18 ph why should I pay so much more well if they want ME to teach them then they pay my price simple. 

SV know what their product is worth and they will charge what they want todays buyers will stop buying (if that is what they want to do) but there will be new buyers happy to pay the new price 

Time to move on if you dont like it then there are 1000 of other products doing simila jobs


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Paddy_R said:


> I have to agree. I bought a sample of BOS of here the other day and used it this morning and after was thinking of buying a tub when I finish the sample (could be a while though going by today's usage) but at £200 it is 3 times the price of Dodo Supernatural. But is it really 3 times better, I really really don't think so. Personally I'd put it maybe 5%-10% better on looks but other qualities are yet to be judged.
> 
> I like new things and I like quality products. I recently bought a new motorbike lid and while I could have spent £99 on a 5 star lid a spent £550 on a 5 star lid (a Shark Race R Pro Randy Du Puniet replica, the first in the UK). But this price hike just smacks of profiteering to me and I'm sure their sales will indicate that. Once my BOS is done I'll be going back to Dodo who make quality products at affordable prices.


More than happy with my Dodo Diamond White  Does the job nicely, at a fraction of the cost of BOS. I'll be irked that I can't afford the BOS, but won't lose sleep over it, as I know I get cracking results from my DW, and will still have plenty of moolah in my pocket after buying even a few tubs of it.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Superspec has made a very interesting point regarding existing stock. IIRC the current resellers are PB & Ultimate Finish.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Superspec has made a very interesting point regarding existing stock. IIRC the current resellers are PB & Ultimate Finish.


Nick, I suspect they will have just had to replenish their stock and incurred the increased prices....

You better get another pot of CR soon before it goes up another £140:doublesho

Actually I might get another pot of Autobahn to, glad I already have Shield on the way:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Superspec said:


> The only Swissvax product I have used so far is Pneu and it is brilliant. I will buy more when it runs out even with a 20% price increase. I probably won't be investing in any of their waxes though, that said, I probably wouldn't have done so before the price increase.....


when i looked at the pneu price this year (for a litre) i thought get lost. there is much better for the money the only thing they dont have is the smell but tbh thats not going to make much difference in the final result.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

But Chris, every brand is going to have some products that you can purchase elsewhere which are better products and better value for money. But some like a brand so will just buy purely SV. But logically I dont know one person that sticks just to one brand when doing details.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

JenJen said:


> TBH I dont think this price rise will be the end of SV in the UK. If you can afford it and you like the products you arent just going to stop buying them. This country is branded if you like one brand you will stay true to them no matter what, why?! because you like the products!
> 
> If you were purchasing alot of SV products all the time i could see why this price rise would be harsh but taking into consideration that a little SV product goes along way you buy it once and prob can have a year or so between replacing.
> 
> Im still planning on getting Shield (maybe when Robert reads this, it may jog his forgetful memory... yes im still waiting!)


Agree with the above.

Nothing comes close to Seal Feed for rubber trim (IMO), considering I get through only 2 bottles a year, I consider it value for money, whilst still providing the best finish to my customers.

In regards to the waxes, yes they have gone up considerably in the last few years, my first pot of BOS was under £90- but I still think they go along way in regards to use, how many enthusiasts would get through a pot of BOS or Shield in 18-24 months? (2 layers every 3 months for 2 years =16 layers, easily achievable from a pot)

I don't agree with huge price hikes and hopefully it isn't down to recent popularity in the market, but as a business if it is what's required to survive then so be it.


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Have to say im pretty sad to see this, i think they are really going to lose a lot of customers. I really doubt i will be adding much more to my little swissvax collection. I had to think long and hard as to buy my BOS kit or not, and whilst im glad i did i cant see me doing it again with an extra 20% on top. I understand that prices go up but these jumps seem to be pretty huge when they do !


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Superspec - I thought PB were the only reseller


not true there are numerous sellers and if you have been through the training you can also resell. if you have not you can sell through your shop but you have to take a vast amount of product every month to bee allowed to sell on line. I know the figure and it is big. there are several guys over here peddling it but unless its advertised few people know about it.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Sorry but anything over £30 & your getting raped in the A**S with a broken beer bottle by a man in a rubber batman costume simple as that, all smacks of the designer label thing to me. And before anyone says it, I buy BMW's because i like the styling & the whole package, if i were a millionare I would buy BMW's, i dont give a monkeys for badges.


If you say so. As much as I like BMW's I wouldnt be buying them If I were a millionaire. Id have a GT3 RS (Function over form and all that) and Id be onto AMG Mercs instead.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

We've lots of Swissvax in stock at the moment so if you want some before the price goes up..... :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> We've lots of Swissvax in stock at the moment so if you want some before the price goes up..... :thumb:


You guys are the best  John you crack me up:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

chillly said:


> You guys are the best  John you crack me up:thumb:


Always best to put a positive on things!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

True nice one john


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

in the style of Carlsberg....

if Autobrite Sold Swissvax we be probably the best "group buy" Swissvax distributors in the world...

But we dont so no price rises here...:lol:


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

well looks like next week I will be buying another 2 pots of CR and 1 of shield!

what can I say I love it and my clients do also.

PS over here CR is $1499AUD so you got it good guys!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand polished bliss' stance here. Surely trhe price rises only apply to stock they purchase post 1 September? So they've quoted their prices rising on that date. Surely it only changes once they restock as the stock will be pre price increase? TBH this really wouldn't normally bother me, it's just the getting people to buy stock now to beat the price rises that seem a bit cheeky to me.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

JenJen said:


> But Chris, every brand is going to have some products that you can purchase elsewhere which are better products and better value for money. But some like a brand so will just buy purely SV. But logically I dont know one person that sticks just to one brand when doing details.


true jen


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> I'm not sure I understand polished bliss' stance here. Surely trhe price rises only apply to stock they purchase post 1 September? So they've quoted their prices rising on that date. Surely it only changes once they restock as the stock will be pre price increase? TBH this really wouldn't normally bother me, it's just the getting people to buy stock now to beat the price rises that seem a bit cheeky to me.


that is a good point somehow that old stock is increased in value overnight so that is pure profit to be creamed off?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I think SVUKHQ had postponed this for a long time and im sure they have fought this, its not the best situation, not even for the authorised detailers as remember it goes up for 20% for us as well....but as mentioned before, produts are still good value for money, Being a pro and working on lots of cars and using Swissvax products a lot, Pneu is the main one i need to replenish, the rest have done well 

Saying that i do need to replenish BOS and Shield........where is the bank card lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> I think SVUKHQ had postponed this for a long time and im sure they have fought this, its not the best situation, not even for the authorised detailers as remember it goes up for 20% for us as well....but as mentioned before, produts are still good value for money, Being a pro and working on lots of cars and using Swissvax products a lot, Pneu is the main one i need to replenish, the rest have done well
> 
> Saying that i do need to replenish BOS and Shield........where is the bank card lol


Hope you noticed my post Mr Robert *cough cough* still waiting on my tub of shield you promised way back....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm sure it is necessary and they have no choice. Business is business at the end of the day. But unless polished bliss are contracted to sell them at swissvax's set price... I feel perhaps there's a bit of cheeky selling going on and a few people are likely feeling pressurised into make purchases they wouldn't usually. Although if someone does...then polished bliss have done well (as again, their main objective is to make money). 

It's just all laid out black and white and disclosed that the prices will change over night was all and suddenly a thread goes up chasing extra sales


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I would assume its in the contact that they must advertise at same prices as SVUK HQ. 

This doesnt stop PB offering a special offer on products until stock is replaced (only a wee idea lads), but really no one should assume nor comment on the way PB practices their own business, as its just that...!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> I'm not sure I understand polished bliss' stance here. Surely trhe price rises only apply to stock they purchase post 1 September? So they've quoted their prices rising on that date. Surely it only changes once they restock as the stock will be pre price increase? TBH this really wouldn't normally bother me, it's just the getting people to buy stock now to beat the price rises that seem a bit cheeky to me.





maggi133 said:


> I'm sure it is necessary and they have no choice. Business is business at the end of the day. But unless polished bliss are contracted to sell them at swissvax's set price... I feel perhaps there's a bit of cheeky selling going on and a few people are likely feeling pressurised into make purchases they wouldn't usually. Although if someone does...then polished bliss have done well (as again, their main objective is to make money).
> 
> It's just all laid out black and white and disclosed that the prices will change over night was all and suddenly a thread goes up chasing extra sales


As noted above, Swissvax products can't be discounted and must be sold in line with the price structure laid out by Swissvax UK so we have to abide by this. (Edit: obviously there is some flexibility here, but there is a price structure which should be heeded)

We could, of course, remain quiet about the price rise and then suggest buying after the increase but it seems fairest to highlight that the prices will go up so buy now while they're lower. I hope no-one feels pressurised into buying, our thoughts were that everyone wants things as cheap as possible so now is the time to buy.

I understand exactly the sentiments put forward but hopefully this makes it a little clearer.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Absolutely, and I did try to put forward all the points you made in a fair way also! It's always going to be a tricky situation to be in, and I understand business is business at the end of the day. 

As for the price rises themselves, whilst it may be unavoidable to swissvax, it is also unattainable to a number of consumers now and i feel that is a shame. swissvax seems to have come far in terms of having a range of products that are some of the nicest to use whilst having a reputation for quality (for instance the structure of their approved detailers is a very well thought out model and as far as I can see quite effective). but for us home users, I don't really think their worth it anymore. Carbon > onyx in every way as far as i can see now. Same goes for glasur > shield/even BOS.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Absolutely, and I did try to put forward all the points you made in a fair way also! It's always going to be a tricky situation to be in, and I understand business is business at the end of the day.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> As noted above, Swissvax products can't be discounted and must be sold in line with the price structure laid out by Swissvax UK so we have to abide by this.
> 
> We could, of course, remain quiet about the price rise and then suggest buying after the increase but it seems fairest to highlight that the prices will go up so buy now while they're lower. I hope no-one feels pressurised into buying, our thoughts were that everyone wants things as cheap as possible so now is the time to buy.
> 
> I understand exactly the sentiments put forward but hopefully this makes it a little clearer.


Good god so they are forcing resellers to increas the price of products already in stock!

Poor poor show by SV.

Now if your stock is on SOR fine but if you have paid out for it and own it surely you should only have to increase the price once stock is renewed??


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> Regarding the products; I hope they speak for themselves!


Thing is... personally I don't think they do. No doubt they've got application and smell on their side, but apart from that, I don't rate them myself. I think that is what most here are trying to suggest, at their old, old, old prices they were competitive enough to be worthwhile. But given the rapid increases in price, they're no longer worthit. Also, with such rapid increases, people still remember them as that "£90 pot of BOS" so by comparison it's suddenly very expensive


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

definitley wiped of my to try list now. think i'll try some zymol instead


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

As a business you have to up your prices on a regular basis. (yearly) The inflation , resources , manpower, energy, shipping etc. becomes more expensive so building your product becomes more expensive even though it hasn't changed at all !

Swissvax HQ hasn't uped the price before 2011 for a long time, and now they are paying the price for it !

If they would have uped the price by 2,5% each year for the last 10 years nobody would have complained.

If you have to catch up and have to make up for it in one big chunk your customers aren't going to like it ...
It's just a psychological thing.

So in my opinion they are not to expensive now, they were just underpriced the last 5-6 years ...


You can say what you want, at the end of the day it's THE BEST product out there, and that comes at a price ...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

himpe said:


> As a business you have to up your prices on a regular basis. (yearly) The inflation , resources , manpower, energy, shipping etc. becomes more expensive so building your product becomes more expensive even though it hasn't changed at all !
> 
> Swissvax HQ hasn't uped the price before 2011 for a long time, and now they are paying the price for it !
> 
> ...


i would severely disagree with the final statement tbh there is alot better products at more reasonable prices, what the others dont have the fancy packaging so much, label, name, smell in a majority, and to a degree might be considered more fiddly to apply (maybe).

I dont hold anything against SV but IMHO they have not really moved on much in recent years as others have and as a result there are better products out there, my small wax text over the summer before stripping showed BOS losing it beading edge so quickly it was a joke, dont get me wrong thats not me saying there was no protection because it was sheeting but the others held on for a period a dam sight longer. Also, i do think and agree with what Dave KG has in his op found the Zymol beading slightly tighter.

On those merits at around £100 then yes in honesty when i was looking for my first 75+ wax it was between Supernatural and BOS. BOS at the time only being slightly more (iirc i paid around £125-130) that did not bother me but now i would not even consider it tbh.


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, i see your point.

I think i might have been a bit short with the above statement.

Opinions can vary because of personal preferences, but just like with all products there is always a brand that is regarded as THE BEST and so has the biggest name as well.

IMHO this is SWISSVAX for the products in the detailing world.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

himpe said:


> ...
> 
> Swissvax HQ hasn't uped the price before 2011 for a long time, and now they are paying the price for it !
> 
> ...


That isn't true - I remember a rise (last year?).


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> That isn't true - I remember a rise (last year?).


Yep and the VAT but we cant blame them for that, (we can blame Brown for it though! )

I would love to find out what they actually pay for the products from the SwissVax mother company...I would bet my life on it that they are making a good 50% markup if not more.

As said many times here in this thread I have a bucket load of SV stuff in a SV hold-all.....probably well into the £1k mark, but as said its just gotten too bloody expensive.

I will use up what I have and that will be it.....sorry I dont care what they have done with already existing stock in stores having the prices hiked as well is the last straw....pure greed!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

himpe said:


> Ok, i see your point.
> 
> I think i might have been a bit short with the above statement.
> 
> ...


thats in you op. though....which i these days would disagree with there are plenty of companies on here which are all very well regarded SV.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> yep and the vat but we cant blame them for that, (we can blame brown for it though! )
> 
> i would love to find out what they actually pay for the products from the swissvax mother company...i would bet my life on it that they are making a good 50% markup if not more.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As a former leading Swissvax reseller this is interesting news and obviously something that has been forced upon them by currency changes which cannot be contained any longer, even with support they probably had initially from the factory when rates started to deteriorate. But even they will have said enough is enough and prices just have to rise.

There is of course nothing stopping folks buying their SV products from other countries where prices are lower, shipping a tub of wax costs very little.

And PB are caught in the middle, facing the possibility of a rush of orders for product at present prices and possibly out of stocks at SV HQ, and then having to buy in at the higher prices, which will wipe out their discount. I'd expect a quick stockcount has just taken place...

It does mean that other companies who have very well regarded products which perform arguably equally well will see an increase in interest from those who look hard at the spec of a product for its price rather than be blinded by its brand. So I do expect companies such as Zymol, Dodo and RaceGlaze do pick up sales and converts. Zymol have been generally regarded as the top detailing products company worldwide for some time now and SV were clearly aiming at them. The attack may now slow.

For their pro detailers the extra cost on a full days detail won't even be a fiver so their prices shouldn't increase and they'll probably just have to absorb it as details are usually priced in nice round figures. 

Good luck to Andy, Sam and Stuart in weathering this difficult time, especially as Porsche sales are very competitive now, but I'm sure they'll be around for a bit yet.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I love swissvax, think there products are great but prices now are just too high!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I do love their waxes, I've just loaded up from PB. Certain products are just too good not to have


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

> I would bet my life on it that they are making a good 50% markup if not more.


I bet it is a lot more as lot of peoples have to live from those margins.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Half tempted to pay the £1 and get the latest accounts from Companies house....if I can be bothered.....but then again I will just vote with my money! 

SV aint getting a penny more out of me....sad because they are lovely products...greed and poor business management is going to kill this one off!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Half tempted to pay the £1 and get the latest accounts from Companies house....if I can be bothered.....but then again I will just vote with my money!
> 
> SV aint getting a penny more out of me....sad because they are lovely products...greed and poor business management is going to kill this one off!


But the price rise is due to the exchange rate between the Pound and Swiss Franc.

I don't see how that's greed or poor business management; it's the wider economy.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I was looking forward to trying one or two of their products but i guess they will have to wait till better times on my part. A shame really. They do seem to be, from wot i have seen on here, great products but i dont know if i can justify this sort of price on good photos. As every person is different and wot works for one doesnt always work for another. Is this price really worth the risk of not getting on with it. I for one can not stand ag hd wax but at £25 i felt it was a worthwhile risk to take. I think tht the increases will certainly put off first time buyers and new customers


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> But the price rise is due to the exchange rate between the Pound and Swiss Franc.
> 
> I don't see how that's greed or poor business management; it's the wider economy.


I am sorry but the "excuse" of the exchange rates is a very thin one indeed.

I have to convert from Yen->Dollar->Euro->GBP so keep a very VERY close eye and finger on what the rates are doing and know how it affects.

I can almost be sure and put £100 on the fact that the floor price (lowest price they can go on it without loosing out) of say SV BOS is not even close to the RRP by a long shot and the ICTP (or internal cost transfer price...i.e. what SV UK buy it off SV CH for) is going to be lower still now ok they have to add a % on to cover staff costs sales costs, so the shift wont cause all that much of an issue they will just make slightly less profit..which is where they are in sh1t.

I found out some very interesting info (but I wont post it here in public) which would explain an lot of what's going on and its down to poor management, arrogance and greed...and its come back to bite them clean on the butt cheeks!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's kicked in now...

Mystery - £475!

Divine.... £2100!! It's never been close to Vintage for me, and you don't get the refills!

What's all this about for Divine?
*
This product is a bespoke special order item for which we require additional information, including the make, model, year and chassis number of the vehicle for which it is intended. In line with this, please call us on 0845 4540017 to provide this information and place your order.*

BOS... £195 

Despite the price rises, I do fancy some more Onyx and I always had a soft spot for Mirage (the spot was softer when it was £70 though lol)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i noticed crystal rock went up to £695.. wasn't it £595 before?

the thing with divine is its matched to your individual car apparently... 
think its one of those "made for me" nice feeling, i'll spend a fortune type of things..

its probably all the same, but makes you think its made for your car.

the vintage refills are hardly free though, with the courier shipping, ect as it needs to go back to the usa, they are about £500 a refil!

divine does come with two pots, isnt vintage just the one? (to be honest most people wouldn't even get through two pots if its amatuer use lol)


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I see some BLACKFIRE products has jumped up also.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Im a Nano Junkie now less fussy and lovin the durability. And imo great value for money:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> I see some BLACKFIRE products has jumped up also.


Which?

GEP and AFPP are still the same.

The Metal Sealant has maybe? £34 now? I think they said its based on the changes to the distribution network. Still great value compared to some ranges.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

some have gone up and some of down in price for BF.


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

So given that the increases are blamed on exchange rate fluctuations.............................are we to assume that should the exchange rate weaken against sterling........i.e. The £ strengthens against the swiss franc............prices will come down just as quickly................


No.............thought not.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Which?
> 
> GEP and AFPP are still the same.
> 
> The Metal Sealant has maybe? £34 now? I think they said its based on the changes to the distribution network. Still great value compared to some ranges.


Yeah from £28.00.
You clearly have not seen the shampoo then. Was £24/1000ml now £16.50/500ml. Thats a canny jump. :doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> Yeah from £28.00.
> You clearly have not seen the shampoo then. Was £24/1000ml now £16.50/500ml. Thats a canny jump. :doublesho


Ouch, but surely a large proportion of cost is the packaging and transit cost, rather than the chemical? Smaller quantity is never "half" price, but it does seem a touch out in terms of value


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

We're not really comparing like with like: the shampoo used to come in 946ml sizes but these are now not available. 

The only size currently available is 473ml (which we don't have in stock at the moment) and the price is higher; as it usually is with smaller quantities of product. 

As I explained in our section when this issue was raised, there is the possibility of larger sizes being made available and, should these become available, we'll investigate the possibility of stocking these and assess pricing as it becomes available. 

With Blackfire now being part of Palm Beach Motoring Group, there have been changes to the sizes of product available and the pricing and any change in price on our site is simply a reflection of changes further up the supply chain, beyond our control. I will admit that the price change of the shampoo is large, but it's outwith our control - the price to us has gone up massively so we do have to pass on this increase. 

We have tried to minimise or absorb price increases where possible.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

not read the whole thread but there was an article in saturday's ft about the nightmare situation for swiss manufacturing - orders across the board from the last remaining cuckoo clock maker to ementhal producers and watch makers are all down massively due to the hike in the swiss franc.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> the vintage refills are hardly free though, with the courier shipping, ect as it needs to go back to the usa, they are about £500 a refil!


you can get it done for about >£150 if you do it yourself. thats £50 in postage costs, and >£100 to zymol to clean the pot and get it ready for the new wax.

i paid just under £300, and let zymol UK sort it all out for me


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

It's in the news today that the Swiss Central Bank is taking action to lower the exchange rate for the Swiss Franc. That exchange rate has gone out of hand, they think. It's the reason for this price raise.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

so now if exchange rate go down 8% do You think SV will put price down a bit ?? LOL


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> its down to poor management, arrogance and greed...and its come back to bite them clean on the butt cheeks!


blah blah blah - look at the exchange rate - from >2.4 CHF to under 1.4CHF for a pound. What you start a business you aim for a certain return, there's NOTHING wrong with that and No company in the world is going to absorb a >70% decrease in the purchasing power of the £ willingly. Say you worked for a company headquartered in Zurich and was paid in CHF and stayed in the UK......you initially get £24k (57,000CHF) per year which is effectively cut to £14k (still 57,000CHF!).......if you request a raise they say....tough...that's down to your poor management, arrogance and greed, make do with £14k.

The only part you could allege poor management is a high currency exposure (no manufacturing in other countries), but even then SV are possibly small enough that it's difficult to justify the set up costs.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Whatever the reason is im no longer paying for it. Simple as that.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Bero said:


> blah blah blah - look at the exchange rate - from >2.4 CHF to under 1.4CHF for a pound. What you start a business you aim for a certain return, there's NOTHING wrong with that and No company in the world is going to absorb a >70% decrease in the purchasing power of the £ willingly. Say you worked for a company headquartered in Zurich and was paid in CHF and stayed in the UK......you initially get £24k (57,000CHF) per year which is effectively cut to £14k (still 57,000CHF!).......if you request a raise they say....tough...that's down to your poor management, arrogance and greed, make do with £14k.
> 
> The only part you could allege poor management is a high currency exposure (no manufacturing in other countries), but even then SV are possibly small enough that it's difficult to justify the set up costs.


Agree with that - if it was purley CHF vs £ - However I'm presuming the 20% has gone up Global. I'm sure there not short of a few £££. Investors need protecting for sure....


----------

